# First time turkey hunting ever, SCORED!



## swampstand (Feb 7, 2005)

Well I didn't get a Tom, but did get a Jake. It had about a 4" beard, don't know the weight. Had Gobblers Gobbling from 3 different areas. Called a little and about 1/2 hour later had 5 jakes come in. I shot the one with the biggest body out of the bunch. They did not strut at all. Just kinda came in checking things out. My shot was about 35 yards and he went down. It was exciting and I will be turkey hunting every spring season now. It was really cool hearing the gobbling. Never heard it while deer hunting before. 

I need a good marinade recipe for the breasts. I did get some shot in the meat though. I hope I will not accidentally eat one and get lead poisoning. Should I be concerned??????

Also, what do I do with the tail feather fan and the beard. I did cut them out and they are just sitting in my garage. Do I need to cure them some special way? 

I plan on doing some kind of inexpensive mount of these two pieces of the bird. I saw a really cool pic on a post on this site I loved. 

Anyway, I lucked out and got one. I wish I could go out and try for another. If someone wants to see pics. Let me know how to post them.


----------



## booktens (Nov 24, 2004)

Congrats on your first bird !!!!:woohoo1:


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

swampstand said:


> Also, what do I do with the tail feather fan and the beard. I did cut them out and they are just sitting in my garage. Do I need to cure them some special way?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats on your first! Now you're hooked for life...


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Congradulations!


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Congrats !!!!:woohoo1: 

Hooked for life for sure now..:lol: 

Let's see the pictures !!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Great Job! You'll be hooked for life!


----------



## swampstand (Feb 7, 2005)

I would love to send you the pictures. How do I do this?


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Congratulations on your first hunt, and your first bird!! Don't ever say it was "just a jake"-the size of the beard, spurs, and weight don't count-it's the hunt that counts. And you had a world class hunt.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

swampstand said:


> I would love to send you the pictures. How do I do this?


If they are digital email me the files and I will see that they get posted.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations on your first!


----------



## swampstand (Feb 7, 2005)

NEMichsportsman,
What is your e-mail address? I went to the "Send you an E-mail" and there I don't see a way to attach files.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

The first is always special.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Good Job ! Exciting ain't it ?


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

swampstand said:


> I need a good marinade recipe for the breasts. I did get some shot in the meat though. I hope I will not accidentally eat one and get lead poisoning. Should I be concerned??????


Don't be concerned. If you eat a pellet it will pass right through. Any trace amout of lead you may absorb will be insignificant.

Good work on the first bird! I made a necklace out of my first bird's spurs (last year) and I'm going to wear it as a "charm" every time I am turkey hunting or scouting. Hopefully I'll get enough birds to make it look like this:










Is that sweet, or what?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Linda G. said:


> Congratulations on your first hunt, and your first bird!! Don't ever say it was "just a jake"-the size of the beard, spurs, and weight don't count-it's the hunt that counts. And you had a world class hunt.


I AGREE 100%!!!!!!!


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

jake/tom/bearded hen...it dont matter..congrats


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

.... congrats on a world class hunt!!!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Heres a pic of that First Bird!!!

Big Congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

